# igf 1 and gyno



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Can igf-1 cause gyno ??

As i ran igf-1 approx 6 weeks ago and ahard lump appeared, but i put it down to other meds, then took action to get rid of it, now 3 days ago i started igf-1 again and well well well the lump has come straight back. so i am just wondering if there is any link to gyno and igf-1.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I have heard GH can cause prolactin gyno, try some cabaser and see if that helps.

Or if you finished a cycle and your T to E ratio is off that may cause it as well.


----------

